# 211 HDMI - more deader, but details



## billh (Sep 4, 2006)

I've had my 622 and 211 for a month - new customer. Both connected to my 70" JVC HD-70FH96, which has 2 hdmi ports. All fine until a few days ago. 211 hdmi output dead. The 622 output is OK, AND swapping cables AND swapping hdmi ports at the JVC end indicates that both cables are just fine and both ports on the JVC are just fine.

Reset doesn't fix it. Hope the 622 keeps working. 

Customer rep says to expect a fix in October. From reading the posts, I have doubts.

Now I have to fool with the component cables, which messes up how I connect my 2 panasonic hard-disk-dvd recorders to the JVC.

Bill H.


----------

